# The Big Blue Test



## Northerner (Nov 14, 2009)

Tudiabetes forum is holding its annual World Dibetes Day 'Big Blue Test today,
November 14th, details here:

http://tudiabetes.com/forum/topics/the-big-blue-test-on-world


----------



## rossi_mac (Nov 14, 2009)

Sounds interesting! Might give it a go! Depends what going on at 2pm, I wonder what activity I could do then? I'll probably be digging in the garden anyway!


----------



## katie (Nov 14, 2009)

oops didnt see this thread.  I got confused because last time it was 2pm by someone elses time, but this time it's 2pm wherever you are  and no one from the UK was posting their results at 2pm so mine was taken at 2.30pm and was 8.7.


----------

